# Babbitty Rabbitty and his Cackling Blog



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahh, hello there!

My name is Babbitty Rabbitty and you may know me from your local newspaper (If you live in Calgary, Edmonton or even Vancouver!), a news spot on the TV or the television show Canada's Got Talent (That wound up being a flop but hey, we all know it's because I didn't make it past the first television round!). You can even check out the humans homepage to see if I'm performing in a place near you!

For those who don't know me, allow me to introduce myself. I am a 5.5 year old Holland Lop that was originally a rescue from becoming snake food, due to a breeder no liking my "high energy level". Ha, if only she knew what it was like to try to contain this level of awesome, she might be a bit restless too!

I am THE star of the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club, adored by fans of all ages and if you're not a fan yet, I assure you that you will be soon. After all, you can only look at this face for so long before you fall irreversibly in love.





...See, gotcha already, didn't I?

Anyways, besides being devilishly handsome, having a winning personality and being humble to boot, I am indeed, a star performer. That's right, I am THE go-to bun for agility. More powerful then a locomotive, faster then a speeding bullet, all that jazz. I am just _that_ awesome.

Through the blog, you will be getting a glimpse into the daily life of a celebrity bun as I do sinfully adorable things 24/7, things like eating, running around the house, sleeping, laying down, jumping on the couch...

See, I definitely got ya now!

Stay tuned folks!

In the meantime, watch me in action!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Q-32BflF4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Q-32BflF4[/ame]


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 6, 2012)

YAY Babbitty!!!! I have already subscribed to your humans channel on youtube and watched you in action and you are AMAZING!!! I wish that I could get my lazy bunnies to do ANYTHING!


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 8, 2012)

Babbitty, you are so right! One look at that darling face and I'm hooked! Hopelessly helplessly devoted to you :woohoo
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahh, glad to see I am already gathering followers (And I love saying hello to those that are already fans!  )!

Today was a very... Humiliating day. The slave told me we were going to have a big day of photoshoots and I was excited, I do love to show off for the camera! Next thing I know we're at the store where the slave works and buys my pellet rations with the grey one (The slave calls her Flynn, one of my many underlings) and we're in the back room with these bright lights and the weirdest man I have ever laid eyes on. He was dressed in a painfully bright suit and had a lot of fur growing from his dewlap. The slave called it "Santa".

I do love photo shoots but I am supposed to be the star, so I struck my most magnificent pose and outshone this "Santa Clause" fellow. The human says she will be posting the pictures when they come in in a week. 

Not only did I have to wear a jingly collar for the pictures (The indignity!) but I was also placed in a hat! 






If I didn't love this slave so much, she would have lost a finger... Although I must admit, on a lesser rabbit it may have been too much, but I feel I pulled it off.

Anyways, the human has done well recently. She has gone into a treat making frenzy. The dehydrator has been going non-stop with papaya, bananas, carrot and apples, as well as making new recipes with cookies. They have been absoloutly delicious! She has been letting me be a taste tester and I must say I approve. It is times like these, when my glory is recognised and these sacrifices are offered, that I remember why I keep her around.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 13, 2012)

Ash here! It must be nice to be able to try treats, I wish my human would let me try treats too.

Is it fun being on canada's got talent?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm a follower! What breed is Babbitty Rabbitty? he is so good at what he's doing. Now I wan't to train my rabbit to do that lol.


----------



## cwolfec (Dec 13, 2012)

You sound like a small bunny with BIG personality! And boy do your ears flop when you jumpt those obstacles  Do you get along with the other bunnies your slave keeps? Sounds to me like she has a favorite  Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a Holland Lop, a mighty and noble breed of rabbit, one of royalty.

Canada's Got Talent was an experience, the human seemed far more stressed then I was. I just went out there and did what I do best, whether or not the judges recognised that was irrelevant. Millions in Canada were graced with the beauty of my jumps and the wonder of my adorable face.

Training the humans to run beside you while you perform amazing feats of athleticism is surprisingly easy. Feel free to drop a note to my human, or if you wish, I suppose I could allow her to write up a post on how we work together.

Thank you for noticing Carrie! Yes, my ears are a slight setback when hopping, they can be a tad distracting (Although the grey one AKA Flynn has a harder time, when she gets excited she puts her ears forward and they block her eyes so she can't see anything!) but they are just so darned adorable! My human is working on bonding some of the other rabbits, but not myself.

And although she doesn't say it to the others, she does refer to me as her heart bunny. We have a very special connection


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 14, 2012)

awwww, what a cutie!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 14, 2012)

Ash here! Yes my human told me that it would be nice if you would allow your human to write up how you two work together. She also said that she thinks its cute the way your ears flop.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been very fortunate to know Babbitty personally and have even had the fortune to touch him. I must be truly blessed as he has even jumped into my lap a few times. 

I do have a couple questions for his Royal Highness. 
1. Why don't you have your own account on here? I am sure it is nice to be able to use your slaves account, but you really need your own so everyone can know you opinion on things. 
2. Seeing as there are other bunnies in your house, you must have names for them all. We already know about The Grey One aka Flynn, but what about the others?


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 15, 2012)

Babbitty's human here!

We do actually have a video that explains how to start training with the rabbits (Once again a video starring Babbitty  ), it's actually far more simple then a lot of people would think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s292brVruzs

I find that when you start hopping with a bunny, you really need to keep it up because the rabbits totally thrive off of it and get quite excited when presented the chance to run the course. It may take some practice to get them going but once the get the idea, they're pretty much unstoppable.

I have found it has actually made my rabbits far more outgoing and personable, not to mention I have a much closer bond to them because it is something that you do together. I am convinced there are health benefits to keeping them stimulated, both physically and mentally.

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask!

Alright, Babbitty's back again!

Firstly, I wish to show you the Christmas pictures the slave took yesterday, I do believe they captured me quite well!
















She took Peace, Jabberwocky and Nemo for more photos with this suspicious character named Santa, thankfully I was not involved this time and they had to permit the manhandling from the fat man in the red suit.

To answer Kate's questions,

1. The human prevented me from creating my own account as she didn't think that multiple accounts were permitted on the forum. I insisted that I was, indeed, a different person entirely but she argued that she needed to monitor everything I posted to prevent... Inflammatory or inappropriate comments.

2. Unfortunately, the human has insisted that I begin calling the other rabbits in our household by their proper names. I get the feeling that Popcorn is behind all this, he is is sensitive, plus he looks like a taddletale... We are all convinced the grey one named Flynn is deaf, so she does not care what I call her.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 15, 2012)

I am pretty sure I saw Kokomo with that Santa character too. She may have been too into his beard to have remembered much though.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

Kipcha said:


> Babbitty's human here!
> 
> We do actually have a video that explains how to start training with the rabbits (Once again a video starring Babbitty  ), it's actually far more simple then a lot of people would think.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s292brVruzs



ooh, thanks for the link! I've just started putting together a course for my little bunnies . training didn't go so great today, they kept running away faster than I could reward them for making the jump 'cause they're undisciplined little punks that skate through life by being super cute . little do they know, mommy's not giving up until they're trained!

Babbity's latest christmas pics are *too* cute! he's got a total "eeyore" face like Gazzles does. I'm a total sucker for the sad and slightly grumpy look hollands always seem to have.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I was wondering where do you get the rabbit hopping equipment and what is it called?

Thanks!

I love the christmas pics btw.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 16, 2012)

If you set the jumps up in a row, will they just run and do them? Some buns like myself usually just do it completely on their own and are more then happy to do it for the sake of doing it. Running fast is a good thing, as long as they don't seem to be doing it out of fear 

I think my face looks perfectly normal but a lot of people seem to think I look quite grumpy, some even don't believe I'm a rabbit! But I am a very happy guy.

As for the equiptment, other then the hoop, the humans in our group actually make all of it. They have instructions on their site.

http://canadianrabbithoppingclub.com/HTML/equipment.html

Anyways, we did some hopping at a Christmas Party today and it went extremely well (I won almost everything, of course! High bar, time trial, side-by-side races, I just happened to get beaten in high jump though). Here are some new pics for y'all!






During high jump I was going much higher then I have in a long time! I was on a real roll today.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow you are a high jumper! And wow you one every competition except high jump, that is pretty good!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and thanks for the link, I might try to build some of that stuff. Is there any place I can buy it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 18, 2012)

The human doesn't know of anywhere to buy jumps, but she'll look into it for you. They have thought about making jumps and selling them, but they just have not gotten around to it.

The human said I needed to share the Santa photo, she thinks it's quite cute...


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 18, 2012)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Oh and thanks for the link, I might try to build some of that stuff. Is there any place I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks.



I'll be updating my blog at some point with explanations/pictures of how I built stuff. I bought supplies at Home Depot and Hobby Lobby and the only tools I used were a dremel and a drill (man, do I love my dremel!); for about $75, I made an A-frame, a teeter-totter and two jumps (well, still have to finish making the second jump, but I have everything for it). I have partial mats for more jumps - I'd need more screws and another 1x2 for a third jump and more little containers to make the things you rest the bars on for a fourth, which would also allow me to make the max height of other jumps higher than 12'' (I stopped at 12'' because my bunnies are too young for higher jumps).

for < $85, I'd be able to have the A-frame, teeter-totter and four jumps, which is a pretty big obstacle course if I add in a tunnel (I have a plastic one and a crinkle cat tunnel from Petco; you could also have cheaper tunnels by buying concrete forms at a hardware store).

I have minimal carpentry skills and have never built anything on my own before aside from a NIC condo and bin cages for hamsters and I found it quite easy to make the stuff.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooo, you look great in that Santa picture. Thank your human for me, for looking into it.

And Imbrium, I can't wait to see pictures of your bunnies obstacle jumping. I will definitely go to your blog and look at the stuff you made .


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 30, 2012)

The human looked into where to buy jumps and has come to the conclusion you would probably save (A LOT) of money just making them yourself. It seems like most of the places that sell any of them are overseas in Europe. It really is quite easy to do, it shouldn't take you long to make a jump, particularily if it is a simple design.

Here is a link to the most common seller she could find,
http://www.deemillen.co.uk/index.php?cPath=195_196

Anyways, hopefully everyone had a good Christmas, I know it was pretty busy here for the humans! All us buns got gifts varying from beds, treats and little name tags for our cages (Courtesy of Korr_and_Sophie).







Other then the holidays, not much interesting has been going on. There was a bit of a cold snap for about a week (We hardly got above -20, some days dipping to the -30's) so we haven't been travelling or going outside, not that we want to after seeing the human come from outside all cold and shivery!

There were some mishaps with the humans gigantic rabbits (AKA, her horses) where the boarding facility where they are at had their automatic waterers froze and the horses didn't have access to water. Of course, the people who run the facility are away and they have someone temporarily taking care of the horses until they get back, so it's been a constant effort bailing water out to the horses. Thankfully the weather finally warmed up and the waterers will thaw.

Either way, that is none of my concern. I just know that I was safe, warm and happy in the house!

See, here are the human and I watching TV... Well, she's watching TV, I'm just basking in the affection!






And here are some cute pics of me... Just for the heck of it.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 30, 2012)

SOO cute  That is REALLY cold. Where I am from we only get a couple of days a YEAR of freazing weather and when it does freeze it barely gets below 30*F. I can not emagine -20*. We were at Lows the other day and the person checking us out said that they were suprisingly not busy for a Saterday. Her reasoning was that it was under 50*F and nobody wanted to go out in the "cold". I have NEVER been to an area with temps like that while I was there. Not even when we went to Alaska/ Canada for a cruise.


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 30, 2012)

The human is jealous, those temperatures sound heavenly! Alberta usually has pretty good summer weather (We get between 20-30 C in the summer), although we do get a lot of thunderstorms, but for the most part summer's pretty beautiful.

The winters here can be pretty harsh, the only perk is that we get chinooks so it breaks up the cold, thank goodness for us having mountains nearby.

The human has some recent pics of our winter wonderland...






Keep in mind that the white on the branches is frost, not snow.






Frost on the fence where the horses are.






The field further back is the pasture Ben, the human's Arabian, is in. If that doesn't look cold, I don't know what does!

Luckily there hasn't been TOO much snow this year, but man, it's been cold!

Luckily, even with the snow, the horses don't seen to mind. Heck, the Miniature named Kipcha loves the snow, but she looks more bear then horse right now.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 30, 2012)

Where I am we do not get snow EVER!! I think that it has done a fake snow thing (were it does not even stick) 1x in 10+ years.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol a horse that likes snow . We have six inches of snow here :shock:.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2012)

Kipcha said:


> The human looked into where to buy jumps and has come to the conclusion you would probably save (A LOT) of money just making them yourself. It seems like most of the places that sell any of them are overseas in Europe. It really is quite easy to do, it shouldn't take you long to make a jump, particularily if it is a simple design.
> 
> Here is a link to the most common seller she could find,
> http://www.deemillen.co.uk/index.php?cPath=195_196



I really wanted to be lazy and just buy the agility stuff so I wouldn't have to figure out how to build it (and because I thought it would be a lot harder than it was), but made my own due to lack of availability.

I've never built anything other than a NIC condo and hamster bin cages all by myself before, and I found it quite easy to throw together a little agility course. for around $75, I made an A-frame, a teeter-totter and two jumps and for another $7, I could have two more jumps. if the course will be used inside, you can shave about $10 off the cost (I bought a can of spray stuff to use on the wood to make it resistant to water and weather because I use my course outdoors). if you just wanted jumps, you could probably make two of 'em for $10-13.

I went off the instructions on the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club site (http://www.canadianrabbithoppingclub.com/HTML/equipment.html )... if anyone wants more detailed instructions, here's the part of my blog where I explained how I made everything: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/nala-gaz-70961/index29.html#post949514

btw, I still LOVE Babbity's little "eeyore" face! I can't get enough of that cutie - I just wanna scoop him up and snuggle the hell out of him!


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoo, finally getting my newest post up here, the human has been absoloutly useless the past week since she's had the flu. She's been nothing but a hacking, boring mess.

Anyways, I decided yesterday to cheer her up and it devolved somehow into a photo session... Dunno how that happened, it seems like I'm always having photo sessions, not that I am complaining!

Running to the human.





Laying on the human's knee.





Comforting the human... With the dog trying to steal my limelight. Away dog!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 7, 2013)

You are such a good boy Babbitty  Hope that your human gets better soon


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 21, 2013)

Yikes, the slave was promising not to let this blog fall behind and what does she do? Lets it fall behind. Honestly, you cannot find good help these days!

Not that there has been too much to report these days, there hasn't been a whole lot going on. The human is getting excited though since the busiest time of the year for the hopping club is coming up. Many of the Pet Expos and such are upcoming, and we do do a fair number of events for Easter. The humans are always sure to post lots of "Make Mine Chocolate" posters and to mention not to get us real buns as Easter gifts!

We also did an event at Children's Hospital a few days ago, which was a lot of fun. As per usual, I did fantastic, the kids seemed to really enjoy it. There was a larger number there then normal, there were quite a few patients in attendance, but the news has been saying that the hospitals are overrun right now.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww, your soo cute Babbity! 

Has anything new happened?


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 26, 2013)

There had indeed been things happening, the human has just been quite lazy about posting them...

We went to Strathmore Pet Expo February 9 and performed there for the day (Somehow, we wound up with more bunnies that day going home then we went with! Another rescue gave us Alice, the New Zealand girl that is in the Rescue Me thread). It was a pretty fun day, although the humans weren't impressed with set-up/take down since it was quite cold and icy outside. But I didn't care, I was perfectly happy in my x-pen.

I was pretty on that day, performing rather well if I do say so myself!






But I did get pretty tired after a while so I retired to my room for a break... After I made a mess of the place.






Then we performed at a Senior's Home where we did a demonstartion, then went around to the different residents and met with them afterwards. They always love it when we bunnies come and we have a good time meeting with them!






Unfortuanately I cannot post any pictures of me actually meeting with the residents due to privacy issues, but I assure you they are adorable


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, Babbitty! I've enjoyed your thread/blog. You are quite the bunny athlete! Thank you for sharing your links & videos with the information on "how to" train your bunny & make props. I think your agility course is a great way to exercise & increase the human-bunny bond! We are just starting our training with my 2 Jersey Wooly does. We will be looking for your posts! Nice to meet you Babbitty & your human!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 27, 2013)

Aww glad to hear you had fun, Babbitty! Can't wait to hear more about your adventures!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 21, 2013)

Whoo, can't believe how long it has been since this has been updated! I'll do a more in depth post here soon, here are some Babbitty pics to tide you over...


----------

